# What is YOUR skin care routine?



## Playedinloops (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm mostly just curious! I've recently gotten really into skin care, and I can already see a difference in how my skin looks when I exfoliate regularly. So what is your daily/weekly/etc skin care routine?


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 20, 2012)

I only wash my face at night to prevent from over cleansing and aggrevating my oily skin even more:


Wash/scrub my face with a mixture of Ahava's Cream cleanser and mud exfoliator.
use my Ole Henricksen Eye cream
use some sort of skin treatment: Rx for brown skin serum or CellCeuticals CellGenesis or Strivectin skin brightening
Apply my Alba Botanica Oil-control moisturizer

On days I wear makeup I do the same as above only number 1 is using a makeup remover wipe.


----------



## nscareproducts (Feb 21, 2012)

Cleansing
Exfoliate
Moisturize
Apply Sunscreen

Apply these 4 Effective Skin-Care Routines


----------



## satojoko (Feb 22, 2012)

Ive had to seriously change up my routine lately as my skin has gone to hell this winter. More acne, far more oily but with lots of dry patches, rough and bumpy everywhere, horrible ! I have started using Sibu sea buckthorn soap for cleansing. It relieved dry skin and balanced oily skin without leaving it feeling stripped. It's a completely natural soap with an extremely creamy lather and no synthetic fragrances or colors. After cleansing, I've started using a 20% salicylic acid peel, which doesnt actually leave my skin peeling. What it does is shrink my pores like crazy, unclog pores - which reduces the amount of blackheads &amp; dead skin buildup, completely destroys acne on the surface as well as deep under the skin, obliterates dry patches, has started making the 11 between my eyes disappear, evens my skin tone, gets rid of scarring, freckles, sun spots and other discoloration, and makes my skin so so smooth and soft. Like a baby's bum! After that I use my Isomers hyaluronic acid serum all over my face, including under my eyes. Wait 10 to 15 minutes and then moisturize. My moisturizers vary, depending on what's happening with my skin. If I'm in the middle of a hormonal breakout, I use my glycolic acid moisturizer. If I'm not, I switch between my Isomers One 3000 moisturizer or my Noevir 99 moisturizer. I also use an eye cream which is specifically made for that area. I also mask my face about twice a week with my own detoxifying clay/oats/honey/etc mask blend. That's a must for me, always has been. Since I switched to this routine approximately a week ago, I can honestly say my skin looks the best it has in quite some time. I actually look forward to seeing my skin everyday because it looks so refreshed and actually younger! As a result, I'm also using less much foundation and concealer than I normally do, which is nice. It's not like I caked it on before, but there were definite areas of my face which required more effort to even out the tone of before. Not anymore!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 22, 2012)

It's pretty insane, because my skin is pretty bad. I started seeing a dermatologist in January and she prescribed a bunch of stuff and recommended others (her office works with PCA to develop stuff, and so it's highly recommended by them and I really want clear skin so I'm  following orders 100%). I've been seeing really good results too so so far it's well worth the trouble (and cost!)

AM:

Take 1 bactrim ds tablet, 150 mg of spironolactone.

Wash face with PCA Skincare 5% Benzoyl Peroxide cleanser

Apply Epiduo gel (after I'm out of this month's supply it'll just be adapalene because the epiduo is too expensive for me)

PCA Protecting hydrator (when it's summer I'll change this to their weightless sunscreen)

PM:

another bactrim tablet

wash face w/ bpo

apply ziana gel(after this supply runs out, it'll be generic clindamycin &amp; tretinoin because the ziana is also too expensive)

PCA clearskin.

And as soon as I get them from eBay, I will be adding PCA A&amp;C synergy and their pigment gel twice daily to get rid of the stains left behind from acne.

It is recommended that I use the BPO as a face mask once a week too but I haven't gotten around to it yet.

My derm says my skin should be clear come summer, so I am going to keep on truckin! and then hopefully get to a point where I don't have to do SO many steps!


----------



## J3ssiGurl (Feb 22, 2012)

I actually filmed a video about my current skin care routine.  Check it out!


----------



## Jnnlopez (Feb 23, 2012)

I feel like my skin care routine has been changing quite a bit lately. I've been trying to come to a set routine after visiting the dermatologist last week.Â  In the mornings: Cleanse with Cetaphil Tone with The Body Shop's Tea tree oil toner The body shops vitamin e eye cream Origins Vitazing moisturizer I also take one minocycline pill daily. The doc said 2 but I've been lazy and forget.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Evenings Makeup remover wipe Origins Checks and Balances foaming cleanser The body shops vitamin e eye cream Tretinoin cream .05% Some days I'll wait about 30 mins and apply my Origins Night-a-mins moisturizer if I feel my skin had been pretty dry that day. My derm prescribed a benzoyl topical treatment to use in the mornings but I haven't even picked up the prescription. In afraid it'll be over kill. Any thoughts? Desperately hoping for better skin soon!!


----------



## Makeup Buff (Feb 24, 2012)

In the morning I start with cleansing my face for only 15 seconds. According to a dermatologist that I spoke with you should not wash your face with a cleanser for more than 15 secods otherwise it will strip off the natural oils of your skin. After I use a toner, then I moisturize.

In the evening, I remove my makeup with a wet tissue and follow it with evoo to remove all the waterproof makeup I used. Then I use a cleanser and massage it on my face for 15 seconds, use a light scrub, tone until all the remaining makeup and dirt on my face are gone, moisturize, then apply a thin layer of evoo on my brows and lashes to help it grow stronger and longer.


----------



## Evster (Feb 25, 2012)

First off I have oily skin that is acne prone.  I wash my face morning and night with Purpose cleanser.  It's for sensitive skin and I find it's the only one that doesn't irritate my skin.  I have also use Cetaphil with much success.  I use a moisturize with SPF during the day, which is Olay Complete for sensitive skin.  And at night I use the original Oil of Olay  beauty fluid.  If in the dryest of winter months, I use a moisturizer at night only that has Vitamin E that I found at Walgreens and I believe it's a Walgreens brand.  I use an exfloitator in the shower once a week.  Either St. Ives Apricot scrub or another one I found at Sally Beauty supply.  And I make sure I drink water, esp. prior to bed.  I have tried every potion and lotion and vitamin supplement since I was a teen and have never found  better success than when I use gentle washes for sensitive skin.  The ones designed for acne prone skin usually have saclictic acid(sp?)  and benzol peroxide, which over-dry the skin and cause more of a problem than they help.  I take my makeup off, which usually consists of blush and mascara, with baby wipes designed for sensitive skin and maybe if needed vaseline.  Seriously, my skin is so soft, less oily and in better condition than it ever has been!


----------



## shunammite (Feb 25, 2012)

I just wash my face every morning and evening

then moisturizer

and sunscreen


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 25, 2012)

I do wash my face in the morning and before bed time. Frequent washing of face will make your skin dry. After I wash my face, I apply toner and moisturizer. I also exfoliate twice a week.


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 25, 2012)

I do wash my face in the morning and before bed time. Frequent washing of face will make your skin dry. After I wash my face, I apply toner and moisturizer. I also exfoliate twice a week.


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 25, 2012)

I also use sunscreen whenever I go out. A sunscreen with SPF 15 would do if you are just going to stay indoors.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Feb 25, 2012)

Wash my face with Acne Free (a cheaper drugstore alternative to ProActiv), apply Neutrogena SPF, apply a face primer and then put on my daily makeup. At night, I take off all my makeup, most especially eye makeup, and then wash my face with Acne Free again. Sometimes I find that using acne free twice a day really dries out my skin and gets super itchy. So sometimes I just use a gentle face wash like Cetaphil.


----------



## Jennnnn (Feb 26, 2012)

I try to make sure my face is clean by washing in the morning and evening before going to bed with my facial cleanser from Arestaline8 family products.
1. cleanses
2. skin hyper pigmentation
3. anti wrinkle cream and
4. Sunscreen, sunscreen, screen, screen during the day time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandi Hartman (Feb 29, 2012)

Wash in the morning then moisturize, same at night.  I usually use Aveeno but I also sometimes use Coppertone. I like the bit of shimmery glow in my facial lotion w/ a good SPF. I also drink plenty of water and take vitamins. At least once a week or so I use masks to exfloiate, moisturize, draw out impurities, tighten, I like Queen Helene best. I also use Neutragena Advanced Solutions, it's a scrub you use a buffer I suppose it's called to help remove dead skin and promote blood circulation. It's a nice facial massage lol.


----------



## sara145wilson (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't maintain my skin

But after seeing all your response.

I maintain my skin care routine.


----------



## berrytracy (Mar 3, 2012)

my routine is very simple, i think too much make up on your face is not good, as well as overmuch skin care product

Morning
splash of water then, Face lotion with sunscreen

Evening
Cetaphil Face wash and ponds moisturizer






besides, use some face mask (Moisturizing Cream-Mask Face and Eyes) and eye mask (VII O2M Oxygen Eye Mask) like 2-3 times a week, both should be natural products ...


----------



## LivLaughLuvLife (Mar 4, 2012)

I put on a Garnier Fructis scrub thats supposed to minimize pores at night and in the morning the transparentish green Go 360 Clean from L'Oreal


----------



## divadoll (Mar 4, 2012)

Morning

-wash with soap, moisturize, apply makeup

Night

-remove makeup with oil cleanser

-wash with soap

-moisturize

Every other day

-exfoliate with silk cocoon


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 4, 2012)

Ole Henriksen all the way!! Great skin care line--my face has never looked and felt better:

AM

African Red Tea Foaming Cleanser

Total Truth Eye Cream w/SPF 15

Truth Serum Collagen Booster

Herbal Day Cream w/SPF 15

PM

African Red Tea Foaming Cleanser

Invigorating Night Gel

Sheer Transformation

Ultimate Life Eye Gel

Once A Week

Micro/Mini Peel System

Truth Creme Hydration System

Seems like a lot a stuff, but you use so little that an investment in one product lasts for such a long time with fabulous results. I've written to them telling how much I love their products and their results. Thanks to Ole Henriksen's skin care, I can actually leave the house in public with nothing more than mascara and lip color on!


----------



## stylebysense (Mar 5, 2012)

I personally use 5-step skin care regime for day and night.

Day - wash, tone, serum/essence, moisturiser &amp; sun block

Night - wash, tone, serum/essence, treatment oil &amp; moisturiser.


----------



## NadineToussaint (Mar 7, 2012)

My skin care routine is a little different than the regular wash and go. I use the layering skin care technique and it consists in layering several skin care products on a daily basis. I have seen great improvements in the look and feel of my skin since I started this method. 

AM:

Cleanser

Toner 

Daytime moisturizing cream 

PM:

Cleanser

Exfoliating scrub

Toner

Eye cream

Anti-wrinkle serum

Nighttime moisturizing cream


----------



## J3ssiGurl (Mar 8, 2012)

Quick question.  Has anyone ever tried the skin care products from Murad?  If so, how is it?  I've been thinking about trying it and I need some other opinions about it.  Thanks.

-J3ssiGurl


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *J3ssiGurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question.  Has anyone ever tried the skin care products from Murad?  If so, how is it?  I've been thinking about trying it and I need some other opinions about it.  Thanks.
> 
> -J3ssiGurl



I have a single use sample from Ulta I've been meaning to try but what good is one use? :


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *J3ssiGurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question.  Has anyone ever tried the skin care products from Murad?  If so, how is it?  I've been thinking about trying it and I need some other opinions about it.  Thanks.
> 
> -J3ssiGurl



I got the 30 day acne kit or 60 day IDK.. I liked the cleanser, but I was lazy about skincare then so didn't see any improvement.

I also bought the pomegranate moisturizer, loved it.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

In the morning:

Wash with foaming cleanser for sensitive skin.

Vitamin C Toner.

Moisturize, I switch it up but I usually use a light cream.

Eye gel.

BB cream, which contains high SPF. 

At night:

Same as the morning, but instead of a light cream moisturizer, I use a good night cream that is either anti-aging or super moisturizing. 

2-3 times a week I use a facial mask before bed and 2-3 days a week I exfoliate using a scrub or a special towel that I have. I have tons of sheet masks that I use or I create a mask myself with strips that I soak in essence and put on my face. 

I don't wear a lot of makeup if at all, when I do I use EVOO or right now I'm using a Vichy makeup remover because I received it in my Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## J3ssiGurl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have a single use sample from Ulta I've been meaning to try but what good is one use? :


 Oh really?  What kind of sample did you get?


----------



## J3ssiGurl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!  Those are actually the kits that I saw at Sephora.  I'm still on the fence about it.  What do you like about the cleanser and the pomegranate moisturizer?


----------



## J3ssiGurl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've got another question for everyone out there.  I think I have Milia on my cheeks and they are driving me crazy.  Anyone know how to get rid of it?

-J3ssiGurl


----------



## thomasmite996 (Mar 28, 2012)

All had posted very knowledgeable and good for health purpose.

I use good and moisturize cream before go to bed. It protect skin from many unnecessary germs.

some time i used Aloe Vera instead of cream. It remove darkness, pimples, acne etc.  

After get up i wash face with good and less chemical shampoos.


----------



## hazyday (Mar 31, 2012)

Morning

Thayers Witch Hazel (alcohol-free)

Avalon Organics Vitamin C Moisturizer with SPF

Night

Thayers Witch Hazel (alcohol-free)

I also exfoliate a few times a week with Philosophy Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash. My grandmother is the one who got me hooked on witch hazel. She used it every day, and when she passed away at 83, she hardly had any wrinkles!


----------



## spasalondeal (Apr 4, 2012)

Friends.

I am concentrating on healthy food which makes my skin healthy. I am also posting tip for you all.

Eggs to help repair skin cells:

Crack open some eggs. Protein helps repair cells that have suffered free radical damage. Eggs, also contain biotin, an essential vitamin that protects against dry skin. Protein in eggs helps repair cells that have suffered free radical damage.Egg-white protein provides all of the twenty-two amino acids in balanced proportion with essential amino acids. The good news is egg-white protein contains no cholesterol!


----------



## Ziesha001 (Apr 5, 2012)

I just use ponds face wash and cream plus apply Almond Oil and Olive Oil at night and yeah washes face three times a day !


----------



## Chicgeekstorm (Apr 7, 2012)

AM:

Lush herbalism

Moisturiser

Sunscreen

Make Up

PM:

Remove all traces of make up with Bioderma/Shu Umera Cleansing Oil

Clarasonic cleanse with a pea size amount of Laniege multi cleanser

Lancome Genifque Youth Serum

Clinque Dramatically Different Lotion

SKII Eye firm treatment/Dermalogica Vitamin Eye Treatment


----------



## Chicgeekstorm (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hazyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Morning
> 
> ...



How have you found the Thayers with Hazel?


----------



## Kim Winter (Apr 9, 2012)

I wash my face twice a day,morning and night.I have combination skin with an oily t-zone and normal/dry cheeks and chin.I don't get many spots although I do get very dry irritated skin,and a break out near that time of the month,without fail grrrr...

Morning

I cleanse with the body shops vitamin e cream cleanser and follow with the vitamin e toner and then apply Pond's spf 15 moisturizer (i swear by this,makes my skin feel so smooth!)

Evening

I cleanse and tone the same and then follow with vitamin e night cream.

Weekly

About 2 times a week I make a oatmeal and baking soda facial scrub which is good large pores and dry skin,it has definitely helped lessen any breakouts.


----------



## max1 (Apr 10, 2012)

In Morning:

-Wash with soap, Moisturize, Apply makeup

In Night:

-remove makeup with oil cleanser

-wash with soap

-Moisturize

Every other day:

-exfoliate with silk cocoon


----------



## max1 (May 7, 2012)

nice post.. website


----------

